# await / wait for



## Syngamus

Hola, 
¿alguien me da alguna regla sobre cuándo se utiliza waiting for y cuándo awaiting? (si es que la hay!)

Gracias,
saludos


----------



## NealMc

Hi

I await your response = I'll be waiting for your response

Await is generally use formally particularly in letters.

I am awaiting your response is correct, it does exist but context for use is generally angry teachers. 
Why did you throw that at Jenkins? 
Think about it outside the Headmasters office. I'll be awaiting your response!

Cheers
Neal Mc


----------



## rhrs1987

talking on the same page here. can "awaited for" be an adjective? can I write " I'm happy cos I recieved a much awaited for lettre"?

Thanks!
Rodrigo, from Venezuela


----------



## Dario de Kansas

rhrs1987 said:


> talking on the same page here. can "awaited for" be an adjective? can I write " I'm happy cos I recieved a much awaited for lettre"?
> 
> Thanks!
> Rodrigo, from Venezuela


 
I'm afraid not, Rodrigo. It would have to be "the much-awaited letter" or "the letter I've been wait (so long) for." 

But you can't say "awaited for." 

Saludos.


----------



## Patirro

hola! tengo otra duda con respescto a estas dos palabras. Yo tenia entendido que la preposición 'for' se usaba solo despues de la palabra 'wait' para poder utilizar un sustantivo. 
o sea= wait + for + noun

pasa lo mismo con la palabra 'await?


----------



## Sherlockat

Patirro said:


> hola! tengo otra duda con respescto a estas dos palabras. Yo tenia entendido que la preposición 'for' se usaba solo despues de la palabra 'wait' para poder utilizar un sustantivo.
> o sea= wait + for + noun
> 
> pasa lo mismo con la palabra 'await?



AWAIT  to wait for sb/sth. If you use a preposition it'd be a redundancy. 
NB: await = estar a la espera *de*(the particle "de" is implied). This is just one of possible translations.


----------



## grubble

*"to wait"* is an *intransitive* verb so it cannot have a direct object.  That is why "for" is used with the indirect object.

"*to await <someone/something>*"  is a* transitive* verb so it must have a direct object.

Examples

_He awaits me = He waits for me.
He is awaiting breakfast = He is waiting for breakfast
I will await my impending doom with stoicism = I will wait for my impending doom with stoicism.
The new DVD was awaited with great enthusiasm = The new DVD was waited for with great enthusiasm_


----------



## aztlaniano

_To wait for_ X y _To await X _(sin "for") significan lo mismo.
Como comentó NealMc, "await" es más formal.
Y "awaited" sí funciona como verb, aunque no me acuerdo de haberlo encontrado sólo, sino siempre con otro calificativo, ej "long-awaited", "much-awaited".


----------



## nangueyra

Dario de Kansas said:


> I'm afraid not, Rodrigo. It would have to be "the much-awaited letter" or "the letter I've been wait (so long) for."
> 
> Perdón, ¿no sería "the letter I've been waiting (so long) for."?  Si no fuese así, podrías darme una explicación, por favor.
> 
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias
> 
> Saludos


----------



## grubble

> "the letter I've been waiting (so long) for.


Yes. Dario just made a typo.


----------



## telme

Hello guys, so tell me please can i say just: "Await me" (e.g. "Please await me") or is it wrong combination of words?


----------



## Chispa123

It would sound strange in that context.   Better: * Please wait for me.*


----------



## telme

Chispa123 said:


> It would sound strange in that context.   Better: * Please wait for me.*



Ok, what if without "Please" just "Await me" is it strange too?


----------



## Chispa123

You could say something like "Await me in the garden," but this would be very formal.  One can hear this  type of phrase in historical movies.


----------



## telme

If i understand you right i can't say just "Await me" only "Wait for me" ? I though that await me = wait for me.


----------



## Chispa123

You can say whatever you want to say, Telme. It would be understood, but if your goal is to sound modern, then I would use with confidence  "Wait for me."


----------



## telme

Ok, thank you Chispa123. I just interesting cuz bought domain name аwаit (.) mе and thinking is it right combination of words or not. Because wаit (.) mе it's a premium domain  Thnx again for your help!


----------



## aztlaniano

telme said:


> I*'m* just interest*ed* cuz *I* bought *the* domain name аwаit (.) mе and thinking is it right combination of words or not. Because wаit (.) mе it's a premium domain  Thnx again for your help!


"Await me" is perfectly correct, although, as has been pointed out, it sounds antiquated, highly formal, or literary.
As a domain name I, personally, much prefer "await me". 
The other, wait (.) me, is ungrammatical and has no charm whatsoever. You're much better off with "await (.) me".


----------



## telme

aztlaniano said:


> "Await me" is perfectly correct, although, as has been pointed out, it sounds antiquated, highly formal, or literary.
> As a domain name I, personally, much prefer "await me".
> The other, wait (.) me, is ungrammatical and has no charm whatsoever. You're much better off with "await (.) me".



Thank you so much, aztlaniano. I'm very like your opinion


----------



## Chispa123

Aztl, this is a perfect example of needing more context. You with your experience in translating, probably can often intuit when a person needs to say more, originating from the difficulties of expressing something in another language. I didn't even understand what Telme was trying to say regarding domains.


----------



## telme

Chispa123 said:


> I didn't even understand what Telme was trying to say regarding domains.



My bad, sorry )


----------



## aztlaniano

Chispa123 said:


> this is a perfect example of needing more context.


Yes. Suitability as a name is quite different from conversational use. But we didn't know it was a name until post #17.


----------



## ilgaleone

Since _await_ needs a direct object, could this be a gerund (that functions as a noun) as in "I await having a great time getting to know the fellow participants"?
I really didn't want to repeat "look forward to" in my motivation letter.
Awaiting your prompt reply


----------



## aztlaniano

Yes, that's possible.
I eagerly await receiving your acknowledgement of my response to your question.


----------



## ilgaleone

Great! Thanks a lot for your response!


----------



## k-in-sc

"I await having a great time getting to know the fellow participants" is not native usage. "I expect to have a great time getting to know my fellow participants" would be better.


----------



## aztlaniano

k-in-sc said:


> "I await having a great time getting to know the fellow participants" is not native usage. "I expect to have a great time getting to know my fellow participants" would be better.


Quite right.
Also: I'm looking forward to a great time getting to know the other participants.


----------



## Future washing machine

Hi! I think I understood more or less, would this sentence be correct? I'm writing a literary description and I felt "awaited" sounded beautiful 

"Adventures on beautiful places *awaited* patiently for someone to jump at them. "

Thanks!


----------



## Nomenclature

Future washing machine said:


> Hi! I think I understood more or less, would this sentence be correct? I'm writing a literary description and I felt "awaited" sounded beautiful
> 
> "Adventures on beautiful places *awaited* patiently for someone to jump at them. "
> 
> Thanks!


No. You can't use it like that. What would you say if you wrote the sentence in Spanish?


----------



## Future washing machine

Nomenclature said:


> What would you say if you wrote the sentence in Spanish?



I would say something like: "Había mil aventuras por descubrir en esos preciosos lugares, aguardando pacientemente a que alguien se embarcara en ellas".


----------

